# New Alumagrips for UCII



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Got my new Alumagrips for my Ultra Carry II today. I ordered the slim line grip to shave some width to see if it would carry better. Installed the grips and the grip is now 5mm thinner, from 32mm (1 1/4") down to 27mm (1 1/16"). Hopefully if it's not too cold tomorrow I'll see how it feels shooting.


----------

